# Problems after timing chain loss/replace.



## IRONMAINEiac (May 12, 2009)

I would appreciate any info on this i have been stumped on this for quite some time. I lost the timing chain/ head in my '97 hardbody. I put on all of the new parts following very closely the haynes manual and information i pulled from forums like this one. The problem is now that its back together it runs terribly. the truck will not idle at all and quickly stalls under load. I have torn the front cover off three different times to verify the static timing. The truck runs like the timing is way out. the oil pump/distributor are 100% in the correct spot i have even tried a tooth ahead and back just made things worse. i have done a compression test with the new head all cylinders are within spec. i have verified proper fuel pressure. i have spark across all cylinders. strange thing, when running the temp at the exhaust manifold is around 300 while its around 450 at the muffler. took muffler off no obstructions in exhaust it is running like the ignition or fuel timing is way off and dumping raw fuel into the exhaust. throwing code for a camshaft position sensor. anyway to tell if i have a bad distributor? like i said i do have good spark. any sensors that i could have silmultaneously lost that would cause this condition? only thing i can think of that i didnt do when replacing the chain and head is i didnt disconnect the battery, anything that could have happened there? can any one please point me in a direction offer some advise. getting ready to write off my losses and burn this damn thing.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well im in the same boat there but mine runs at 2k or higher at ideal and timing is way off no matter what we do cant get it to read on the timing light. and i been trying to get help on here for months and they all say its a vacuum leak when its my timing so if u figure it out or i do i will let u know since were in the same boat


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if the injectors are wide open then it is ecm ,relay ,fuel pressure reg and or injectors ...not the cas...


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

so my injecters could be bad which is causing it to high ideal


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i do not think 4 injectors would go bad all at the same time..


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well would one or 2 do that


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

one or 2 might ..but u should be able to disconnect each injectors electrical connection to confirm that..


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ok and a shop just said the there is two different color links on the chain that have to be lined up on the sprocket so mines off so i think thats my problem


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u may have put the t-chain on incorrectly but if the engine is running correctly except for a high idle then i doubt you did...


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well when we got the truck the guy messed with it not knowing what he was doing and the chain isnt like it should be. we cant even time it cause its way off


----------



## IRONMAINEiac (May 12, 2009)

how would i go about diagnosing a problem that would cause my injection timing to be off?? with the carry over of raw fuel into the exhaust i beleive this is my problem. bad ecu? how can i check this?


----------



## Pat D. (Jan 12, 2010)

IRONMAINEiac said:


> how would i go about diagnosing a problem that would cause my injection timing to be off?? with the carry over of raw fuel into the exhaust i beleive this is my problem. bad ecu? how can i check this?


I can't speak for the 4 cyls, but on the v6 the injectors are triggered from within the distributor, I was able to diagnose a dead injector by removing the dizzy and rotating it, each good injector made a "click" when triggered, except for the bad one. If your valve timing is off due to the chain issue, then ignition and injector timing will be off as well.
Pat D.


----------



## IRONMAINEiac (May 12, 2009)

good info pat d. thanks


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

If your timing is off on that VG30 by 2 teeth it will eat the valves....please perform a compression test. I suspect you having some bent valves!


----------



## IRONMAINEiac (May 12, 2009)

CMAX03 I appreciate the input, however compression checks out ok, static timing is on dead nuts, torn down several different times to confirm. #1 top dead center, cam lined up all valves on number one closed, further rotation opens valve on cylinder 3. silver links on chain lined up with sprocket marks...distibutor drive shaft half moon at 11 and 5, punch marks on oil pump lined up. have tried spinning dizzy and even tried lining oil pump shaft a tooth foreward and back while spinning dizzy when running again. only slight improvement found. runs ok when spinning over 2 grand. will not idle at all. sounds like its dieseling.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ya mine we got the timing right was a tooth on top and 2 on the bottom. i drove it like that for a while but valves r good and have about 145psi in all 4 but know we cant get my idle down below 1400


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Pressure should be above 175 psi


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

well that what all the shops said was around 150 but no lower then 135


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Haynes manual says 171 psi (standard); 128 psi (minimum); maximum difference between cylinders approx. 10-14 psi (maximum)


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

ok well im going off all the shops here


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

do you mean you are getting mad at all the shops??


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

no all the shops and all there books say 150psi


----------



## IRONMAINEiac (May 12, 2009)

Just figured i would let you all know my problem is fixed. ended up being a bad crush on the gasket between throttle body and the intake manifold. Basically a bad vacuum leak. all fixed and back going.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

bravisimo...


----------

